# NE Scotland Meet 2014 Review



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Ok guys , where do I start first massive thanks to Craig, AKA CarPro uk for coming to the Meet and providing one fantastic prize wow.
Also for the samples to try for the meet and your Demo's and also fantastic wealth of information , and your very honest opinion on Certian subjects.
It also a pleasure to meet up again Craig , and he just got away at 7.30pm and has a 4 hour drive.

Also thanks for very good deals on products and taking up all our orders, you part of the success of the meet , so a very big thanks from me.

Also thanks to the wife that did all the cooking this time

Next up Stevie from Black Magic Detail for running a slot Demo that was great, and also offering the guys at the meet some very good discounts on products to buy and also , making up some shampoo to order scent and colour in van.
Also the great looking pots and also Piston wax pot wow I like, sorry I had little time to chat, but was great to finally meet and thanks for coming up to the meet.
Also thanks for judging the completion as well with Craig, Also thanks to Stevie for providing a prize for the event as well great.

Next I would like to thank Doug for helping last week and Ethan for coming at 8am today to get all ready , and his mums home bakes, thanks to Mikey & Mark & Will for cleaning tesco shelves and taking all the crisps biscuits & Juice, the Wife was correct you had to muck Mickey lol.
Next thanks to Will for helping on the day, Mikey for A good amount of machine work , along with Craig, Aaron, Mark, and also for everyone that had ago at doing the coating see it is easy to apply CQUK
Last but not least thanks to all that attended the meet as it makes the huge effort of arranging the meet worthwhile and enjoyable with a group of like minded guys from varied background and abilities.
It was good to meet new people to the meet and here they were enjoying the meet and we had plenty of room on site.
Cracking day but was passed so quick trying to keep it all on track.

Also Thanks to Aaron for the ADS samples he left sorry i forgot to mention that on first part i wrote , the day was very hectic

If any question on the products seen on the day I'm sure Craig and. Stevie will be along to answer.

Ok guys here we go following on from above

First up VXR Nurburgring Demo car, with no protection



Next up Car Pro did demo of Iron X Snow Soap sprayed on like pre wask good amount of bleeding even at 5 parts water to 1 IXSS





Next up Iron X on Wheels never disappoints, Pretty Bad state to start





Great result



All the meet Guests getting tips on Demo's



Next up claying with Carpro Pad went down well





Mr CarPro in action, with some great tips as always



Another Demo Hydro2 always well received, with great attendance



very good result , and will try this the next time for a change to Relaod, sheets water fantastic







Even the bottle was sheeting water lol



Carpro Trix Used on this wheel



Few Tea Break in the Shack, No detailers was harmed with the taking of these pics



Two bosses in the executive Suite



Mikey with his tea and some of the mountion of stuff him Mark and will kidly took to the feet





Will_G preping wheels for CQUK Demo





Great result Will



David & Shakey having a go at application the Carpro CQUK





One completed in no time great finish, keep a look out for reviews later



Some very nice motors at the event but a rumor was about people was taking time of work to prep cars for the meet lol , they looked great though



Audi S4 nice







Very nice ST



Tail pipe huge
Montune



Very nice edition 35

[/URL

Very nice VXR

[URL=http://s1074.photobucket.com/user/derekh929/media/DW/Meet-2014/file_zps402ebf72.jpg.html]

Oh love the wheels and brakes



Next up Stevie From BMD doing paint prep and wax demo, was well received and supported





BMD Van was busy mixing up some gear for the Meet Guests



Sorry Stevie i had to post this one having fun making up shampoo to order on the day, not my best picture taking im afraid



A little Selfie for Stevie



Lunch we had a food mountain just in case LOL



Next up the Seat getting a light polish ready for Carpro CQUK, Mikey kindly did a power of maching





Andrew getting some advice from Craig





BMW Doug having a good day, by that smile it must have been a drive down in the 3 series , his brother has good taste



Aaron in action

 Demo in action



Competition , a demo bonnet with some nice work lol, kindly delivered by Ethan





Ready for action



Doug Desperate to win when he saw the massive prize kindly supplied by Craig at CarPro and Stevie BMD



Aaron tried to tackle the worst panel, Brave man in deed



Youngest member of the day getting stuck in



Shakey in action



New Novice with another Sheep destroyed



Soapie in action



CarPro Prize wow



Congrats to winners on day Andrew159 & Shakey well done great results

Andrew 159 getting his prize prize



Stevie from BMD handing over his prize



Last up Carpro CQUK demo Irvine getting a chance to apply coating along with Mikey and Will and others thanks. So easy to apply





Nice



Will removing residue



Ok guys plenty of reviews to get done but thanks to all that attended and made it a great day see you all at next meet stay tuned for reviews when i recover

Please feel free to leave some feedback for other's to get an idea of what you took out of the day and any suggestions or idea's for the next one welcome


----------



## silverblack (Jan 23, 2011)

Looks like a brilliant day guys wish i had been there :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Nice one Derek :thumb:


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Another great day hosted by your good self Derek ... brilliant. Hope to make one soon:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

bigslippy said:


> Another great day hosted by your good self Derek ... brilliant. Hope to make one soon:thumb:


Thanks, I'm not accepting any excuses the next time that's for sure :thumb:


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Derekh929 said:


> Thanks, I'm not accepting any excuses the next time that's for sure :thumb:


Washing me hair??


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

bigslippy said:


> Washing me hair??


:lol: I have never met anyone in our industry with any hair left


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Looks a good day. Too much work going on though. 

I'd prefer the eating bit. :lol:


----------



## MJI4742 (May 18, 2011)

Oh yes look at that Flex go!! :buffer: maybe less food next time Derek.
Great day, It just past too quick. I was so impressed with the Cquartz I bought some myself, I was amazed at how easy it is to apply.
Mikey


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

MJI4742 said:


> Oh yes look at that Flex go!! :buffer: maybe less food next time Derek.
> Great day, It just past too quick. I was so impressed with the Cquartz I bought some myself, I was amazed at how easy it is to apply.
> Mikey


It goes even quicker if host its a flash

Yes as long as good rub down with panel wipe or car pro eraser of you go and above 2 degree and away you go with a wipe down after each panel max 5 min, and criss cross action to make sure full coverage :thumb:
You won't look back at poor boys wheel sealant after you have used either CQUK or the DLUX 
I heard Craig on another thread saying after open bottle seal in air tight back with micro Fiber round it to keep light out it will have a slightly longer shelf life after open.
It also goes a very long way with such a small bottle


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Great pics Derek,why am I so far away? :wall:

Mike


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

mike41 said:


> Great pics Derek,why am I so far away? :wall:
> 
> Mike


We had two from Fife , one from Bathgate, where you based? I used to travel to Mallaig every Monday morning many moons ago, when the road was I nightmare.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Ok guys a lot of feed back in so a machine polish overview with pads polish and machines for novices in the area, also an interior clean demo , I love doing them with goerge so would be up for that, and next meet we may split into groups, just some idea's floating about


----------



## Fraser911 (Mar 31, 2014)

I would be interested in turning up to the next you if possible. Im from aberdeen.


----------



## afcbob (May 20, 2012)

yeah was good day and a few from Aberdeen went.



Grunty-Boii said:


> I would be interested in turning up to the next you if possible. Im from aberdeen.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Grunty-Boii said:


> I would be interested in turning up to the next you if possible. Im from aberdeen.


I will give you a heads up for next meet:thumb:


----------



## Fraser911 (Mar 31, 2014)

Any plans for the next meet in Aberdeen/Shire?


----------

